
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (July 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
jachee

        Location: Pittsburgh, PA or remote 
        Remote: Preferred 
        Willing to relocate: Yes, to PGH
        Technologies: DevOps/SRE/SysAdmin: git, ansible/puppet/chef, python, bash, centOS, RHEL; Networking: Cisco, TCP/IP, Traffic analysis, F5 load balancing; Virtualization/Cloud: VMWare, AWS, learning Docker & Kubernetes; Soft skills: Documentation, Team Leading, Requirement distillation, some Project Management; Software Dev: Python (prefer 3), Flask, BeautifulSoup; Some: JS, PHP, HTML/CSS
        Résumé/CV: https://jake.achee.com/hn.html
        Email: see resume.
        GitHub: https://github.com/jachee

As a well-rounded and successful professional with over 18 years of
progressive industry experience, I believe that my skillset makes me an
excellent candidate for a development-driven engineering/infrastructure
position. I'm a highly-motivated, experienced, intuitive Linux Systems Admin
with a strong Networking background, solid scripting chops and DevOps/Cloud-
facing sensibilities. I'm currently looking to relocate to Pittsburgh, but I
will also consider remote positions, as well.

------
viraj892
Location: Greater NYC area, USA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, Python, C, C++, OpenCV3, Struts2, JSF, EJB/MDB, RESTful,
SOAP, JSP/Servlets, Spring, Spring Security, Hibernate/JPA, XML, JSON, JPQL,
AJAX, CSS3/SASS, Wordpress, Javascript, jQuery, AngularJS, NodeJS, Bootstrap,
HTML5, Maven, SQL, Oracle, MySQL, Tomcat, AWS - EC2, S3, Lambda, RDS, Git, SVN

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Vxdk8DNxV9NWpNNWI4a2w2Ukk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Vxdk8DNxV9NWpNNWI4a2w2Ukk/view?usp=sharing)

Email: viraj892@gmail.com

------
n142857

      Location: Riga (Latvia), recently moved from Barcelona
      Remote: yes, I would prefer it. On-site also ok
      Willing to relocate: yes, for some countries if the match is good
      Technologies: Python, Django, GNU/Linux, HTML, CSS, jQuery, PostgreSQL, ETL, data, scripts, testing, documentation, natural languages, knowledge management, education
      Résumé/CV: http://www.danielclemente.com/cv/ar/CV-Daniel.Clemente-Europass-m5.2017.pdf
      Email: n142857@gmail.com
    

Django/Python back-end engineer with founder/CTO experience, server
administration too, and some front-end. I'm not only technical, and rather
unique. I'm interested in the social aspects of technology and also in human
language learning. I have studied dozens of human languages (e.g. id, eu, eo,
sq, ru, …), so I'm a good match for educational or linguistic projects, even
if they don't involve programming. Working with data, modeling, analyzing,
teaching, etc. also are in my passion. Finally, I want a more respectful
world, with technology companies respecting users, not restricting them. I'd
like to work enhancing user rights (e.g. the 4 in GPL, etc.) or at least
neutrally, not against them. Let me know if you're in an interesting project,
company or working style where we could work together.

------
Grassmann
Location: Greater Seattle, cannot commute into the city easily from where I
am.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, C++. Assembly programming, HTML/CSS, MATLAB.

Rusty experience with C, FORTRAN, Java. Use a Linux system. React, Angular
1.0, Node.js, Hapi and Express. Django, Numpy, Scipy, Sympy, Matplotlib.
Dabbled in Cython, Boost/Eigen. PostgreSQL, mySQL, MongoDB, little bit of AWS.

Resume: Email me if you'd like it, along with my GitHub info, Skype id, etc.

Email: irgeorge@gmx.com

I come from a physics background, so I have a strong liking for mathematically
oriented tasks, as well as doing research and learning new tools, or new
mathematics, fast. That being said, I've been getting into web development in
the past year: I'm more of a back-end developer by natural inclination, but I
can work the full stack. I've long had an interest in computer science (I did
computational/theoretical condensed matter, am quite interested in HPC) and
have studied data structures, algorithms, multithreading, TCP/IP/socket
programming, et all in my spare time. Currently getting into computer
architecture/operating systems. I'm really itching to pick up Haskell once my
job hunt ends!

I am looking to start work as soon as possible, and have no commitments to
prevent relocation on a short notice. I am a US citizen. I'm open to working
abroad as well as within the USA.

------
wernercd
Location: Baltimore, Delaware

Remote: Preferred

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        .Net, C#, MVC, SQL, HTML/CSS/Javascript
        Microsoft Server, Linux, SQL Server
        Agile, Git, Subversion, CI/CD
    

Resume/CV:

    
    
        https://www.dropbox.com/s/dheowoprgtf0989/Chris%20Werner.pdf?dl=0    
        https://www.nexxt.com/p/WernerCD 
        https://www.linkedin.com/in/wernercd/
    

Email: WernerCD Gmail.com

Brief Description:

C# .Net Developer with 6 years of experience with a broad background:

    
    
        * Development mainly in C# .Net stack - windows services, web services, WCF Services, MVC, WinForms/WebForms, Mobile Development
        * Development in other technologies including:  HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Bash, Batch, PHP and other assorted scripting languages as needed/requested
        * Agile, Source Control (Git/Subversion), CI/CD Development via VSTS and Jenkins
        * Server Installation, maintenance and Administration in both Windows and Linux. 
        * SQL Server Administration, Data Warehouse creation and data curation.
        * Reporting out of a variety of sources, including but not limited to, SQL Server, Oracle, Access, MySql.
        * Building Drupal website on a LAMPP stack for a local dog rescue

------
fundamental

       Location: Atlanta, GA (looking for positions in US north east)
       Remote: No
       Willing to relocate: Yes (US north east NY(not NYC)/MA/CT/NH/VT/eastern-PA)
       Technologies: C/C++, Julia, MATLAB, Ruby, Git, Machine Learning, Signal processing,
          realtime embedded systems, LLVM, Image processing, DSP, Data Science
       Resume/CV: http://fundamental-code.com/resume.pdf
       Email: hnjobs ]at}[ fundamental-code.com
    

I am a DSP/ML researcher with a background in speech, audio, and neuro signal
processing. I have experience in researching state of the art techniques as
well as implementing them. My hands on programming experience is mostly based
off my open source work which can be seen at
[http://github.com/fundamental](http://github.com/fundamental) with the
largest project being the ZynAddSubFX musical synthesizer (
[http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net](http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net) ) which I've maintained
and developed since 2009. If your company needs a researcher to classify,
enhance, or structure your data I'd be interested to hear from you.

------
trelliscoded

      Location: San Jose, CA
      Remote: Done it before, can do it again.
      Willing to relocate: For the right price.
      Technologies: {Windows, Linux, Cisco, Juniper} administration, bash, C, modern C++, Javascript/node, Linux, Darwin, Win32/64, Python, a bunch of other scripting and frontend languages.
      Résumé/CV: email if needed.
      Email: mackeycam25@gmail.com.
    

I'm an ideal senior devops, SRE, or cloud engineer. My background is unusual
because I started as an embedded engineer, had network and system
administration duties added, and finally learned how to do security by winning
awards at some high visibility contests. Because I've built every hardware or
software part of a technology stack in my career at some point, I'm unusually
good at troubleshooting weird cloud problems.

I also have a decade of experience professionally administering complex
networks. Even if I'm hired as a programmer, I always end up also being "the
network guy" somehow, since I've written so much automation to do the job for
me. I've been doing devops since way before anyone called it that.

------
jamesdeanbooth
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yup!

Willing to relocate: Yup!

Technologies: UI/UX/Visual/Web/Graphic/Brand (Hybrid) Designer

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com](http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com) |
[http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth](http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth) |
[http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth)
|
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth)

Email: jamesdeanbooth (at) gee mail daht cahm

I've worked in a lot of different design roles and companies; from mom and pop
print shops to social media (Facebook), tech (Cisco & Citrix), and e-commerce
(Macy's) giants. I bring a solid skill set to a team that allows me to adapt
to any design related role. And not to pat myself on the back too much but
every developer I've ever worked with has sang my praises. ;)

Drop me a line and let's talk about your design needs!

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap, React,
React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark,
TensorFlow

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
ksaitor

      Location: Singapore, SE Asia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: up to 6 months. Negotiable.
      Technologies:
        6+ years of JavaScript / CoffeeScript on backend and frontend.
        Deep experience with: React, Backbone, Stylus, Sails.js/Express/Node,
        Mongo, Postgres, Redis, Memcached, AWS, bash, git/git-flow.
      Résumé/CV:
        https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramanshalupau/
        https://github.com/ksaitor
      Email: raman.shalupau+hn@gmail.com
    

Hello! I'm a practitioner of Atwood's Law. Namely: "Any application that can
be written in JavaScript, will eventually be written in JavaScript". I like to
OCD over pixel-perfection, millisecond performance, and jslint-completeness,
when necessary.

I worked with a range of companies. Pre-seed startups (iterating on MVPs),
started a few companies, post-Series C organizations (leading teams and
optimizing dev process). Currently looking for something more stable (post
Series A, or a mature, non-venture backed business.)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

~~~
jacquesm
I'll happily recommend Kliment, we've met in person, he knows his stuff and is
extremely easygoing.

------
realityexists

      Location: Paris, France (but looking in Sweden)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to Sweden
      Technologies: .NET (C#), Python, C++, PostgreSQL, PostGIS, MSSQL, Windows, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://objective.realityexists.net/resume/resume-hn.pdf
      Email: hnjobs at realityexists dot net
    

Software developer with 15 years of experience. The technologies above are
just what I'm most experienced in - I'm always open to others and can learn
them quickly. (Currently learning Go.)

I like to build things well (maintainable, robust, secure, performant,
tested...), but can also knock out a quick-and-dirty solution when needed.
Having worked in start-ups, it's a trade-off I'm very familiar with. I do what
needs to be done, whether it's setting the technical direction, hiring
developers, improving the development process and tools or just refactoring
that horrible code nobody else wants to touch.

Passionate about security and privacy, so if your product helps people with
those things - that's a bonus.

------
Rperry2174

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Would do remote work as well
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 
        Javascript: React/Redux, Angular, HTML/CSS, Node/Express, SQL, Mongo
        Python(ML): Tensorflow, Django, Scipy, Numpy
      Résumé/CV: www.ryanperry.io (will provide paper copy on request)
      Website: www.ryanperry.io
      Email: Rperry2174@gmail.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanaperry/
      Github: https://github.com/Rperry2174
    

I'm a full-stack software engineer with deep experience in both Javascript and
Python. Past projects have given me a strong understanding of Machine Learning
and Neural Networks, 3D graphics and VR/AR development, and Front-end design
with various technologies.

My background also includes business-side roles at PwC(Tech consulting),
Google(Ad Tech), and Goldman Sachs(Data Center Investment Banking) so I have a
strong understanding of how to create value in combining technical with non-
technical skills.

------
domador
I am Andrés, and I've mostly worked on Windows desktop applications. I've
worked a bit with web technologies and bash commands, mostly to create and
maintain my own website. I also have experience in phone and email-based tech
support. I'm currently looking for either a software development job or an IT-
related customer service/technical support job. Location: Mexico City, Mexico
Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No. Technologies: Xojo (for Windows desktop
development). Ruby, bash shell scripting, C, PHP, SQLite, MySQL, CSS. Recently
redesigned my WordPress-based website using the Divi framework. I'm just
getting started on Android development with Xamarin. Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/c7ki8epa0162o5r/Andr%C3%A9s%20Cabe...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/c7ki8epa0162o5r/Andr%C3%A9s%20Cabezas%20Ulate%20-%20R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9%20-%20EN%20-%202017.pdf?dl=0)
Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

------
nadc
Location: Currently California (UTC-8) but location can vary.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No, but flexible on travel.

Technologies: UI Design, UX Design, Front-End development (HTML/CSS/JS),
Unity.

Résumé/CV: [https://nad.is](https://nad.is)

Email: hello [at] nad.is

Senior Designer (UI, UX, Front-End Development) and Team Lead with over a
decades experience.

I’ve designed and developed for the web, mobile web, responsive web, native
mobile apps, native desktop apps, games and more recently VR & AR. View my
portfolio at: [https://nad.is/building](https://nad.is/building)

I build value through design. I don’t just advocate the user, but also the
team that has to build, support and scale the product. Learn more about my
ethos & values at: [https://nad.is/about](https://nad.is/about)

Outside of product design, I also have experience in branding, creative
direction and marketing.

Above all, looking for great people to work with, but solving an interesting
or fun problem doesn’t hurt either. ;)

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js, PHP(basics), Laravel(basics), ES6(basics),
jQuery, C#, ASP.NET MVC, Git, Webpack.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7wXEsO27YgIQmxja2VVbUpvejg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7wXEsO27YgIQmxja2VVbUpvejg/view)

Email: namedbynumbers.dev@gmail.com

I've worked in Infosys from September 2015 till March 2017, mostly involving
front-end development using Vue.js. I am also learning PHP and Laravel right
now. I also tinker with game development in my free time, mostly using HTML5
and Javascript Canvas API.

A small project I built is currently on Show HN, built using PHP/Laravel.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14687294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14687294))

My other personal projects are available on
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, VoIP, WebRTC, NFV, Femto

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.I have the experience of a seasoned
professional and the enthusiasm of a fresher

------
xtrimsky1234
Location: Albany, NY USA

Remote: Yes (have been working remotely for the past 5 years)

Willing to relocated: No, but willing to travel weekly to Manhattan or Boston
area.

Technologies: PHP (Laravel, Code Igniter), Javascript (Angular JS, jQuery),
MySQL, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, Node.JS, Android (Java), iOS, VR (Unity, C#).

Résumé/CV:
[http://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf](http://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf)

Email: andrei.pervychine {AT} gmail.com

Portfolio: [https://andrei.pervychine.com/](https://andrei.pervychine.com/)

My name is Andrei Pervychine, I'm a Full Stack Senior developer with a
Master's degree, and a lot of experience with Mobile Technologies. I'm a
generalist that can get you from a PSD file to a website/mobile app built
using the latest tech, clean code capable of scaling to a million users and
take care of the hosting (Apache setup, AWS).

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP,
Flux, SVG etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you. Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

------
git-pull
Established programmer seeks senior or managing role

Location: Chicago, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right salary, yes

Website: [https://www.git-pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com)

Technologies: C++, Python, Javascript, Node.js, AWS, Backbone, Linux/FreeBSD,
Less/Sass, Django/Flask, Postgres/MySQL, Elasticsearch

Email: tony at git-pull dot com

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Clickables:

Type-A person, always programming, see my GitHub @
[https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Dedicated open source contributor, see an overview @
[https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull](https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

Created several successful software projects, such as tmuxp @
[https://tmuxp.git-pull.com](https://tmuxp.git-pull.com)

Author of _The Tao of tmux_ @ [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-
tmux](https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux)

C and C++ porting, see my patches @ [https://www.git-pull.com/#porting-linux-
to-bsd](https://www.git-pull.com/#porting-linux-to-bsd)

Expertise with datasets of various sizes and complexity, see my UNIHAN
database export tool [http://unihan-etl.git-pull.com](http://unihan-etl.git-
pull.com)

See my latest article: [https://www.git-pull.com/code_explorer/django-vs-
flask.html](https://www.git-pull.com/code_explorer/django-vs-flask.html)

------
9erdelta
Location: Sherman Oaks/Los Angeles CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: Unity, Android, C#, C, C++, Java, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.servicemetric.com/index.php/s/n70Q1rGWvgV9Br6](https://cloud.servicemetric.com/index.php/s/n70Q1rGWvgV9Br6)

Email: mattbrown@protonmail.com

Notes: Available immediately

------
eglital

      Location: Portland, OR
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: no
    
      Technologies: Full Stack JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, Express, Mongo, mongoose, Postgres, sequelize, CSS, HTML, Bootstrap
    
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B30Q21odT_l9R1ZvQ2dZRTVFdU0/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: eglelibby@gmail.com
    
      Website: http://www.eglelibby.com
    
      Github: https://github.com/eglital
    

I'm a developer who's worked with web technologies across the full stack, from
the basics like HTML/CSS to server-side scripting with NodeJS and ExpressJS,
to front-end scripting with JavaScript, jQuery and React (with Redux) and also
testing frameworks like Jasmine. I have worked with both relational and non-
relational databases, like Postgres and Mongo.

------
ionis_
Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: angular 1, Knockout, VueJS, es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node,
php, building restful api’s, git, gulp, jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis,
mongo, aws, .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core).

Resume: [http://ionisolarz.com/cv_js.pdf](http://ionisolarz.com/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ionisolarz.com](http://ionisolarz.com)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
weehlyn
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, Android,iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsMmZRN2o2MExGWWM](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsMmZRN2o2MExGWWM)

Email: lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have +6 years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 7 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked i USA as Web and Android developer (front and back
end). My current location is Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a big
passion and im very goal-orientated person, self-motivated and very skilled!
Please see attached resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear from you
back soon. My skype ID is: weehlyn.

~~~
Lexandrit
Take a look at [https://relocate.me/](https://relocate.me/). I think you can
find some suitable Android/iOS/C# job for your there, especially as you're
willing to relocate

------
chrispecoraro
Location: American (from Pittsburgh, PA) living abroad

Remote: Yes (more than two years experience working remotely, both in various
U.S. and European time zones)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity--preferably the United
States.

Technologies: modern PHP (7.x), Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter, jQuery/Vue.js,
MySQL/MongoDB, Git

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been working as a full-
stack web application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009.
I have a BS degree in Comp. Sci. and am the author of Mastering Laravel 5,
conference speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK 2015), and open source contributor. My
native language is English, I speak fluent Italian, and I am open to travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
minimaxir
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, Python, SQL/PostgreSQL, ggplot2, scikit-learn, Apache Spark,
TensorFlow, Keras, HTML/CSS/JS

Résumé/CV: [http://minimaxir.com/max-woolf-
resume-2017-redacted.pdf](http://minimaxir.com/max-woolf-
resume-2017-redacted.pdf)

Email: max[at]minimaxir.com

I am a former Apple Software QA Engineer (story:
[http://minimaxir.com/2017/05/leaving-
apple/](http://minimaxir.com/2017/05/leaving-apple/)) looking for a data
analysis/software engineering role in San Francisco. My portfolio/blog is at
[http://minimaxir.com](http://minimaxir.com) and submissions from my blog top
Hacker News very frequently.

------
TeeJay942
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, iOS, Sketch

Résumé/CV: Will provide upon email request

Email: tcjohns87@gmail.com

I built the iOS app, Routinist, which helps you achieve goals and build habits
by scheduling them into your daily routines. Routinist has over 60k downloads
and 600k sessions.

I am an iOS developer with 2.5 years experience in Swift and have executed all
facets of the iOS development lifecycle from conception to launch, debugging,
customer service, etc. I approach my work with consideration to the impact it
will have on customers, coworkers, and the success of the business overall.

Prior to iOS development, I worked as a CPA in fast-paced environments and
developed skills that are useful in app development including communication,
team, interpersonal, management, organization, time management, and math/logic
skills.

------
emcdonald
Location: Earth

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS (+LESS, SASS, various responsive frameworks),
Javascript (+React/Redux, jQuery), PHP (+Laravel), MySQL, Adobe Creative Suite
(Photoshop, Illustrator), Sketch

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-F4Vp8sJK0YWEwzZFloZFhZak0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-F4Vp8sJK0YWEwzZFloZFhZak0/view)

Portfolio: [https://dribbble.com/evemcdo](https://dribbble.com/evemcdo)

Email: evelynmcdonald@outlook.com

Hey, I'm Evelyn — data-informed designer, full-stack developer, UW Computer
Science graduate. I'm currently doing some travelling and looking for a part-
time/remote position or project. Feel free to email me, I'd love to hear about
opportunities!

------
ponderingHplus
Location: Canadian studying in Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, MySQL, MongoDB, d3.js, sklearn, TensorFlow

Résumé/CV: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLe...](http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLean-Anonymized.pdf)

mail: maclean.cole@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-
maclean/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-maclean/)

Portfolio: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/](http://cole-maclean.github.io/)

M.Sc. in Artificial Intelligence new grad, looking for my first professional
opportunity to kick-start my new career as a data scientist or machine
learning engineer.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
gauravhp
Location: Hyderabad, India

Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Unix, NoSql, AngularJS, Bootstrap,

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/gauravhp/Resume/blob/master/Resume.docx](https://github.com/gauravhp/Resume/blob/master/Resume.docx)

mail: gaurav.sde@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gaurav-
parmar-6245b112/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gaurav-parmar-6245b112/)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/gauravhp](https://github.com/gauravhp)

BTech Computer Science and Engineering from NIT Tiruchirappali, Worked with
many large organization like Oracle, Amazon and CA Inc.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
ajgaba
Location: Montreal, Quebec (Canada)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (I can legally work in the US & Canada since I'm a
dual US/Canadian citizen)

Technologies: Python (Flask), Java, SQL (PostgreSQL), JavaScript, R, MATLAB,
HTML, CSS

Resume/CV:
[http://ajgaba.com/Aaron%20Gaba%20Resume.pdf](http://ajgaba.com/Aaron%20Gaba%20Resume.pdf)

Email: Aaron.Gaba@mail.mcgill.ca

Website: [http://ajgaba.com/](http://ajgaba.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ajgabz](https://github.com/ajgabz)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-gaba-
aab35334/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-gaba-aab35334/)

------
mathman3141
Location: Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, Python, R, SQL, C++, MATLAB, Excel (Advanced), Tableau,
Mode Analytics, Jupyter Notebook. Looking to learn more...

Résumé/CV: LinkedIn is [http://www.linkedin.com/in/randall-
hall-18036752](http://www.linkedin.com/in/randall-hall-18036752). If this is
not sufficient, please send me an email and I'll send you a PDF copy.

Email: randallhall@icloud.com

GitHub:
[http://www.github.com/mathcoder3141](http://www.github.com/mathcoder3141)

I believe wielding a math degree as well as having the ability to take
ownership of my learning and learn new technologies make me a viable candidate
for any type of analytical position.

------
teach
I am a full-time CS educator and developer transitioning to full-time backend
development. I create things that people love and am passionate about systems
that save people time and solve problems they didn't know they had. Author of
"Learn Java the Hard Way".

    
    
      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Python, bash, Java, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Perl, C/C++, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://grahammitchell.com/cv/2017-07-Graham-Mitchell.pdf
      Email: g+hn@grahammitchell.com
      Github: https://github.com/grahammitchell
      Blog: https://grahammitchell.com/

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

I've been a freelancer 4 out of 6 years. I've mostly built web and desktop
applications, and a bit less mobile ones. Data science/big data/machine
learning and cyber security are areas that interest me as well.

I'm up for freelance/remote jobs, preferably, big and long-term.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

------
midispring
Location: Illinois, USA

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Available: Immediately

Seeking: Full Time Preferred (or Contract > 50K)

I'm what you would call a Full Stack developer. I consider myself a software
engineer, period. I can adapt to anything you can throw at me given the time.
If you're looking for a Senior Level engineer, I'm your guy. (interested in
junior or senior roles though)

I also have tons of marketing and product experience. Last quarter I took a
script from TamperMonkey level to a polished and released product. I also
created a separate licensing API for Gumroad that includes product level trial
periods and Install Key creation beyond what Gumroad provides by default. This
Chrome extension is now gaining new users everyday and growing organically,
including some revenue, on its own.

Here's a short list of my tech set with approximate first touch dates and my
own self assessment rating on a scale of 1 to 10.

Technologies: AJAX 2008 (9), Apache 2005 (8), APIs [Web] 2007 (9), AWS [+CLI]
2011 (7), Bash 2011 (7), CentOS 5/6 2010 (7), CLI 2007 (7), CSS 2002 (8),
Digital Ocean 2016 (7), Docker 2015 (6), Highcharts 2011 (8), HTML 1999 (9),
HTTP 2005 (9), JavaScript 1999 (8), JSON 2009 (8), jQuery 2008 (9), Jupyter
Notebook 2017 (5), Linux 2005 (8), MySQL 2007 (9), NGINX 2016 (6), Node.js
2016 (6), Perl 1999 (8), PHP 2009 (9), Python 2014 (7), R 2017 (5), Unbuntu
2016 (7), Wordpress 2005 (7), XML 2004 (8)

I'm on board to learn or improve upon whatever you need and will do so in
short order... Rails, React, Angular, Ember, Vue, and so on.

Specialties: APIs, Data Analytics, Product Development, QA, Server Management
(Sysadmin), SQL, Troubleshooting, Video Related Tech

Résumé/CV: Upon contact I can point you to my main project from 2009 to 2016.
I built this project, a Social Analytics site, from scratch and grew it to
Billions of MySQL rows and Terabytes of data. I can also point you to the
aforementioned product's sales page. Skype screen share to show you under the
hood is also doable.

Email: midispring [@at@] gmail.com

------
speeder
I am a game and systems programmer, specialised in making fast code that use
the hardware well, and for scripting work I love using Lua languages, and
similar. Also I made once a arcade game, including woodwork, painting and
electronics from scratch.

    
    
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, C++, Lua are favourites. Also had recent work done with Objective-C and C#
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner/ (recent NDA work not on resume)
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com
    

I am also accepting freelance work.

------
LiweiZ
I spent a lot of time on designing and building customized UI components that
best fit use cases.

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Ok

Technologies: Javascript, Swift, Objective-C, GoLang, Scala.

Code sample in Swift:
[https://github.com/liweiz/DropboxWrapper](https://github.com/liweiz/DropboxWrapper).

GitHub: [https://github.com/liweiz](https://github.com/liweiz)

CV: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-
zhang/2/51/344](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-zhang/2/51/344)

Email: matt dot z dot lw at gmail dot com

------
joshoconnor
Location: Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies:Python (Selenium, NLTK, Requests, Flask, CherryPy, many many
other frameworks/library) , JS, HTML

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p4rR_nqBfA3z4ZLqqfQj4O_N...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p4rR_nqBfA3z4ZLqqfQj4O_N_KMSdYz1iTkbk3aVXFw/edit?usp=sharing)

Email:joshoconnor243@yahoo.com

Hi I am Josh, I have 3 years of experience developing web applications and
RESTful API's as a Full Stack Developer in the healthcare sector. I am
interested in doing primarily remote work but open to up to 50/50 travel
opportunities as well!

------
rdudek
Hi there! Name is Rafal Dudek, I'm currently a systems administrator for a
large healthcare company. I'm in the process of working on my B.S. Computer
Science degree at Regis University to become a software engineer. Looking to
see what interesting opportunities are available here in Colorado!

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibility

Technologies: Windows Server, Unix, Citrix, VMware, Nuance, OpenText, Epic,
learning Java/C#, HTML, CSS, JS.

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal/)

Email: rafaldudek@usa.net

------
xicmiah
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: willing, would prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes, desirable

Technologies: Scala, Akka, Java, PostgreSQL

CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/duvbt807z71nf8s/Vasily_S...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/duvbt807z71nf8s/Vasily_S..).

Email: vsh.hh@fastmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ru-vsh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ru-
vsh)

Scala backend developer, quite a bit of experience with distributed systems,
looking to move into data-intensive area e.g. machine learning.

------
itchy_eyelids
Location: Seattle WA USA

Remote: Can do

Willing to relocate: Portland OR is nice but I kinda like to be able to pump
my own gas

Technologies: DevOps/sysadmin/net-eng. Bash, python, a little C. I'm an
infrastructure guy: Networking (Cisco, Juniper, Arista), big linux sysadmin
experience, DNS, SNMP/syslog-type monitoring and alerting, monitoring, mail,
storage, etc-etc-etc.

Résumé/CV: Working on that! I just started looking today. I was at my last gig
for eight years doing high-performance computing in genomics/oncology
research. I'll come back and update later.

Email: jobs@jmomo.net

------
alexeyzab
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Rust

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: zabelin.alex@gmail.com

------
sagarghai
Hi, I am Sagar Ghai, a recent Computer Science graduate from Indian Institute
of Technology Mandi. I love working on engaging puzzles and my daily bread and
butter is python and kaggle(very recently started). Please feel free to
connect with me via linkedin or mail. I am usually very responsive.

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Hadoop, Flink, SQL, Elasticsearch, Distributed
systems.

Résumé/CV:
[http://sagarghai.github.io/Sagar_Ghai_Resume.pdf](http://sagarghai.github.io/Sagar_Ghai_Resume.pdf)

Email: sagar_ghai@outlook.in

------
rand005
Location: Remote (EU timezone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, JavaScript(ES5, ES2015+), React, Redux,
functional programming, TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET MVC and Web API, SQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/luiwNY](https://goo.gl/luiwNY)

Email: can be found at the top of the resume

Experienced web front-end engineer capable of creating top-notch user
experiences. I focus on simple, modular, highly maintainable and performant
solutions. I'm also comfortable with back-end development including APIs,
databases and web frameworks.

------
AArg
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the fit

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Ruby on Rails/Grape/Sinatra

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrescanal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrescanal)

Github: [https://github.com/andresinaka](https://github.com/andresinaka)

More than 5 years of experience working on iOS. Also I have experience working
on backend with ruby on rails creating rest api to be consumed by mobile
clients. Always willing to learn new stuff!

------
rahulroy
Location: New Delhi, India | Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript.

Resume: [https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume) &
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamrahulroy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamrahulroy/)

email: rahulroy@outlook.com

Computer Science graduate, and a Full Stack Web Developer. I had been involved
with multiple VC funded early stage startups, as part of core tech team. ~3
Years of working experience.

------
philgsky
Location: Riga, Latvia (EU)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: .NET Stack: C#, WPF, ASP.NET, Entity Framework, Windows Workflow
Foundation, WCF; Xamarin, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous](http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous)

Email: philip.gaevsky@fastmail.com

I'm a fullstack developer with strong .NET background (over 8 years
experience). Having an experience in developing large applications using
Xamarin for iOS, Android and Windows store apps. Fell free to contact me.

~~~
Lexandrit
Perhaps you can find some suitable dev job at
[https://relocate.me](https://relocate.me), especially given that you're
willing to relocate

------
Codango
Location: Abuja, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Javascript, Java, PHP, NodeJs, Laravel, Spring, JavaEE, VueJs,
JQuery, AngularJs,SQL, Git

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nut9U4aI96mXneFlzSDL1r33...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nut9U4aI96mXneFlzSDL1r33d0wz6HcbPGyOGp7sP_Y/edit?usp=drivesdk)

Email: verem.dugeri@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://gitHub.com/andela-vdugeri](https://gitHub.com/andela-vdugeri)

------
tuxxy
Location: Salt Lake City, Utah

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Golang, Linux, Bootstrap, Cryptography, Flask, RESTful
APIs, AWS,

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/FhTcc8](https://goo.gl/FhTcc8)

Email: me |at| johnpacific.com

I'm a security centric developer. I get very enthused about my work and I have
an entrepreneurial mindset. I love lead roles and taking on large projects. I
am active within the infosec community. Cryptography is a hobby of mine, as
well! Let me know if I fit with your organization.

------
ashalan
Location: New York City (NYC) / Brooklyn

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Miami or SF

Technologies: Python, Pandas, Machine-Learning, SQL, SciKit-Learn, Seaborn,
Selenium, Beautiful Soup, PHP/Drupal, SASS/CSS, HTML, JavaScript, JQuery, Git,
Unix, Bash

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/LS3b5b](https://goo.gl/LS3b5b)

Email: amer.shalan@gmail.com

\-----------

Full stack developer with 4+ years of experience. Looking for roles in data
science, data engineering, or machine learning egineering. Happy to discuss
with recruiters that GAF.

------
dimonomid
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, as a contractor

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level (MCU real-time kernels, C, Assembler), and experienced
in higher-level technologies as well: Go, C++, JavaScript, and many others.
Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-time kernel for 16- and
32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js. Learning internals of the Linux Kernel, since this is something
I'm truly excited about.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

------
smithmayowa
Location: Nigeria Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
JavaScript, Python, Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/n9fuoqzrj0dqqwh/ALLI-
SMITH%20MAYOW...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/n9fuoqzrj0dqqwh/ALLI-
SMITH%20MAYOWA_CV_2017-06-22.pdf?dl=0) Email: smithmayowa20@gmail.com

I am a full stack web developer who utilizes python django framework to
develop web apps that are responsive and user friendly.

------
bisi3
Location : Lagos, Nigeria Remote : YES Willing to Relocate: Yes Technologies :
Cisco, Python, Project Management, Wireless, Security, Unified Communications,
Windows, Linux
Resume/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4JUG4YWFH6FYlVvbE5tWHBKZEk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4JUG4YWFH6FYlVvbE5tWHBKZEk/view?usp=sharing)
Email: bisi_ade2000@yahoo.com , bisi3@hotmail.com

------
yogeshp
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably Canada.

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, ReactJS, BackboneJS, Java/JEE, Spring,
Android, Python, Web Services, MongoDB, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul)

Email:yogeshpaul@gmail.com

\-- MS from University of Florida, 8+ years work experience, working as full
stack software developer using ES6, React-Redux, Java 8, Multithreading,
Spring/Hibernate.

------
koldnata
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator - design for print products.

\- Sketch, Craft plugin, Invision - wireframes, design, mockups, and
prototyping.

\- Twitter Bootstrap, Middleman, Github Pages - websites.

\- Xcode and Swift - I have 4 applications in App Store and working on more.

\- Git - keeping all mode code on GitHub.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/natalia-
koldaeva-3128176b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/natalia-koldaeva-3128176b/)

Email: koldaevana@gmail.com

------
aswathim
Location: Bay Area / California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C++, Ruby on Rails, Flask

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/e8eXQi](https://goo.gl/e8eXQi)

Email: aswathimmohan [at] gmail dot com

www.linkedin.com/in/aswathimohan/

Completed MS in CS. Looking for a full time/Part time/internship
opportunities. 2 years of working experience in Web Development.

Also interested in Mobile Application development(Android and Hybrid), Game
Development, Security, etc.

------
bbcbruno
Location: São Paulo/Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Java, Javascript

Résumé/CV: [https://cvmkr.com/nWVG](https://cvmkr.com/nWVG)

Email: bruno at brunocampos dot me

I am a passionate Developer with +6 years of experience in building scalable,
distributed web applications, involved in all the aspects of the software
development life-cycle. I am also keeping myself up to date with the latest
development languages in the industry.

------
SteveMorin

      Current: CTO
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocation: Yes
      Techologies: Java/Python/Ruby/C, Hadoop/Postgres/Oracle/Mysql/Hbase, AWS, Google Cloud, Kafka Spark/Flink Kinesis, Kubernetes, Mesos, Chef, Puppet, Ansible, React, Angular2 
      Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin/
      Email: steve@stevemorin.com

------
mattcassity
Location: New York City / NYC

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Adobe, Sketch, Light Frontend

Résumé/CV: [http://mattcassity.com](http://mattcassity.com)

Email: mattcassity@gmail

—

Designer for 10+ years. Specializing in good taste and smart typography.

My portfolio on view is big, beautiful books. However, I’ve done a bit of
everything ... whip up a pitch deck, mock up some signage, comp a site.
Whatever is needed, I figure it out. I'm FAST and not fussy.

I love marketing as well.

------
bobintornado
Location: Singapore

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, JavaScript, Ruby, Python, Swift, Git, AWS, Nodejs,
React+Redux, Ruby On Rails, Linux, SaltStack, Docker, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Redis, Sidekiq, MongoDB, Airflow, RabbitMQ

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/m0078rtk94vy3il/cv.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/m0078rtk94vy3il/cv.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bob.f.cao@gmail.com

------
erikmoe

      Location: DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: the written word, Adobe Creative Suite (Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign)
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-oFRRq9JMy3ZFJFUTBxQ0pxM0k/view?usp=sharing
      Email: erik@erikmoe.com
    

Especially interested in writing, editing, design, and marketing for social
impact ventures.

------
royalharsh95

        Location: India
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Java, Android, Ruby (Rails and Sinatra), React, C++, Python, Javascript (Node.js, AngularJS), CSS
        Email: harshvd95@gmail.com
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1Id0w2Z1BpeDNCWlU/view?usp=sharing
    

Looking to work with another developer.

------
AlexLa

      Location: Minsk, Belarus
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Full-stack - React (  React + Redux  ), Node.js, SQL/NoSQL(MongoDB, Redis), etc.
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/alex-ladyga-cv-2
      Email: neocoder@gmail.com
    

Full-stack web developer with 10+ years of development experiene, a focus on
user experience and beautifull design.

------
tjslater
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes - New
York. Will also consider: Austin, Seattle, Berlin, London, Tokyo.
Technologies: Javascript, Python, Angular, Django, NodeJS, MySQL, Mongo
Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tjslater/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tjslater/)

------
tjslater
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes - New York.

Will also consider: Austin, Seattle, Berlin, London, Tokyo.

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Angular, Django, NodeJS, MySQL, MongoDB,
Google Cloud Platform, Express, Mongoose, SocketIO, jQuery, SCSS

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tjslater/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tjslater/)

Lead/Senior experience: 2 years

------
eloquentbit
Location: Rome, Italy

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Will consider

Technologies: JavaScript, React.js, React Native, MongoDB, Ruby on Rails,
Meteor.js, HTML5, CSS3, Git, Unix, Docker, AWS, VMware

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/dEL825](https://goo.gl/dEL825)

Email: luca@eloquentbit.com

Github: [https://github.com/eloquentbit](https://github.com/eloquentbit)

------
jimmyw17

      Location: New York
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, Bootstrap, jQuery, SASS
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8mU04iEpj2YekxadllaQWF6X2M
      Email: wujimmy94@gmail.com
    

I am a web developer looking for entry/junior level web development roles.

------
since85
Location: India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, WordPress, jQuery

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/GkEpM2](https://goo.gl/GkEpM2)

Email: in CV

I am a freelance frontend developer. I am very interested to move to Europe &
join your organization as a full time developer.

I will be grateful if my application is considered & I'm given a chance to
provide my skills over a Skype interview.

------
notoriaga

      Location: New York
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, SQL, C, Haskell, Unix
      Résumé: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3KkCI61m9rTYTlFUVpFVGJuS3c/view?usp=sharing
      Email: smeyer@oberlin.edu
    

New grad with a BA in Computer Science and Mathematics. Looking for entry
level work.

------
tonym9428
Applied statistician and data scientist with experience in time series
analysis and statistical inference.

    
    
      Location: Bay Area
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
canadiancreed
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring, Maven/Groovy

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/)

Email: creedis at gmail dot com

NOTE: I seem to get a lot of people emailing me applying for jobs. I'm not
offering work, I'm looking for work.

------
rwesty
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Will consider

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Node.js+Express, SQL

Resume/CV: ryanwestdev.com /
[https://github.com/rwest202](https://github.com/rwest202)

Email: ryanwesterberg@gmail.com

\---------------------------------

Hi :) - I'm a Junior Developer. Trained in UX/UI and passionate about writing
code.

------
jwhi
Ticket Tailor | Full Stack PHP Dev | London, UK | Full-time
[https://www.tickettailor.com/careers/php-
developer/](https://www.tickettailor.com/careers/php-developer/) Are you a
talented PHP developer looking for an opportunity where your voice really
matters, you can make a big impact, and really be a part of the company?
Ticket Tailor is a small, established, profitable, bootstrapped business and
we want you to join us as our 5th team member.
[http://www.tickettailor.com](http://www.tickettailor.com) You would need to
be a full stack LAMP developer who uses an MVC framework with 3 years
experience, and enjoys working in a fun office. Being a small team we would
also like you to get involved in all aspects of the product process from
ideas, to build, to deployment, to customer feedback. You will take part in
the architecture and development of building new and maintaining existing
functionality on our current platform, as well as manage the development of
entirely new projects and business initiatives. You would also need to be
fast.

------
tedhoryczun
Location: Pittsburgh PA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: | Android Development | Kotlin | Firebase | REALM | RxJava | TDD
|

Résumé/CV: [http://ow.ly/YFCO30diMzi](http://ow.ly/YFCO30diMzi)

Email: TedHoryczun1@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.devlanding.com/](http://www.devlanding.com/)

------
guhsnamih

      Location: Noida, India
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:Perl, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://1drv.ms/w/s!AjSXuxoP6wPPgbk9Zola389tyHaxig
      Email: himanshu.garg@gmail.com
    

I have programmed in Perl/Python backends/commandline tools for over a decade.

------
evex

      Location: Lebanon, Beirut
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: python, django, html, css, js, aws, postgresql, mysql, angularjs, jquery, git and linux
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdullah-samman-0309b8b7/
      Email: sammanabdallah@gmail.com

------
desaiguddu
Location: India / Singapore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Agency: Yes

Technologies: Swift, iOS, Android, macOS, NodeJS, PHP

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Work: [http://bit.ly/2snp8Uz](http://bit.ly/2snp8Uz)

We are a development agency working on iOS, macOS, Android, and backend web
applications.

Our team has worked on Sports, Lifestyle, Paints, Automobile, On-demand
applications.

------
tloysel
Current: Data Science Team Leader

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Matlab/VBA/Python/R

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thibaut-
loysel-63886a25/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thibaut-loysel-63886a25/)

Email: tloysel@gmail.com

------
smoqadam

      Location: Tehran, Iran
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: not required
      Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Symfony, js, MySql, MongoDB, Redis, Wordpress
      Résumé/CV: http://smoqadam.me/static/Resume.pdf
      Email: saeed.moqadam@gmail.com

------
drewrv
Experienced full stack engineer looking to get into freelancing, but open to a
full time position if it's amazing.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Willing, not required

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C#, Typescript, Knockout, AWS

Website: [http://drewvance.com](http://drewvance.com)

Email: drew@drewvance.com

------
AbhishekJoshi
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes, Will work in any timezone.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Ionic, ES6, JavaScript, Cordova, Couchbase.

Native iOS/Android experience. IoT/Bluetooth. Willing to work as a IoT
Developer.

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/nso2PR](http://goo.gl/nso2PR)

Email: See Resume.

------
bendozy
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: React, React-Native.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ealnd8jww5xkavb/ChidozieBernardIje...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ealnd8jww5xkavb/ChidozieBernardIje..).

Email: bendozy@gmail.com

------
brandonhsiao
Full-stack developer looking for work.

Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node, Django, Rails, React, GraphQL, Relay, Reagent, Ansible,
Docker, Postgres

Résumé/CV:
[http://brandonhsiao.com/resume.pdf](http://brandonhsiao.com/resume.pdf)

Email: bh@brandonhsiao.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
zygabel
Location: Bucharest

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

Technologies: ReactJS, AngularJS, HTML, CSS, Webpack, Npm, Java, Selenium.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9-sdzhyakfhWTZDMWlqbm9Hcm...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9-sdzhyakfhWTZDMWlqbm9Hcmc)

Email: ionut.pistol@gmail.com

------
memohernandez

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, Python, AngularJS, Bootstrap, PHP
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/88QGrr
      Email: guillermohernandez at gmail

------
dmalferov

      Location: Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably EU
      Technologies: Computer vision, c++, keras, python
      Résumé/CV: http://alferov.io/files/Alferov-CV.pdf
      Email: dmitry.ig.alferov@gmail.com

------
8draco8
Location: EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Linux, JS, SQL, Redis, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/andrzej-
jarzebowski-9727b06b](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/andrzej-jarzebowski-9727b06b)

Email: jarzebowski.andrzej[at]gmail.com

------
Chinmayi
Location: BangaloreRemote:yesWilling to relocate:
yesTechnologies:c,c++,Java,.net,
python,phpResume:Email:chinmayi.yedhli@gmail.com

I've completed MCA last year,looking for a job to start my career as a
software developer.

------
Norfair

        Location: remote
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: yes
        Technologies: Haskell, java, latex, shell
        Résumé/CV: cs-syd.eu/cv/cv.pdf
        Email: see cs-syd.eu/contact

------
swordx10
Location: Rabat, Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ​

\- HTML/CSS

\- Bootstrap (if needed)

\- WordPress

\- JavaScript

\- jQuery (if needed)

\- AngularJS

\- ES6

\- Git

\- Pixel-Perfect PSD to HTML

\- Socketio

Résumé/CV: [http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf](http://sx-portfolio.com/website-
resources/My%20resume.pdf)

Email: emads14@gmail.com

------
rahu_
Location: Earth

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Android, Mobile, Basics of Web and Design

Résumé/CV: [http://rahuls.website/](http://rahuls.website/)

Email: rahul.janagouda@gmail.com

------
sridca

      Location: Quebec, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Go, Python, Elixir, Haskell
      Résumé/CV: http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sridca
      Email: srid@srid.ca
    

[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sridca](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sridca)

[https://github.com/srid](https://github.com/srid)

Backend engineering and remote would be the ideal role.

------
snovv_crash
Pix4D | C++ Engineers, Marketing, Regional Managing Director | Berlin |
FULLTIME, ONSITE

Pix4D develops drone mapping and photogrammetry software that already enables
tens of thousands of professionals around the world to create, visualize,
assess and edit their own maps and 3D models.

We are looking for multiple people: engineers, marketing specialists and a
regional managing director to join our new development team in Berlin, working
closely with Pix4D’s already existing development team in Lausanne,
Switzerland.

Open positions:

\- C++ algorithms & computer vision:
[https://www.workable.com/j/3382FE7734](https://www.workable.com/j/3382FE7734)

\- C++, Qt and QML:
[https://www.workable.com/j/6B79936409](https://www.workable.com/j/6B79936409)

\- Agriculture Marketing and Content:
[https://www.workable.com/j/AC658AEA25](https://www.workable.com/j/AC658AEA25)

\- Regional managing director:
[https://www.workable.com/j/06395DFEC8](https://www.workable.com/j/06395DFEC8)

Requirements:

\- C++ positions: Excellence in modern C++ programming: focused on code
quality, simplicity, and ease of maintenance

\- Marketing position: Experience with remote sensing and agriculture are a
plus

\- Regional MD: Experience as MD and strong interest in the technology and
applications of Pix4D's core software.

\- English language, written and spoken

To see all positions available in both Berlin and Lausanne:
[https://pix4d.com/jobs/](https://pix4d.com/jobs/)

~~~
benmanns
Heads up - you want to post in the "Who is hiring" thread over this way -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14688684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14688684)

This thread is for candidates looking for jobs.

~~~
snovv_crash
Whoops, thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately too late to delete.

------
EDITEDLondon
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

